# All Rocky Fork Lake catfishers



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out the TOURNAMENT section for details on a throw together catfish tourney for this sat at RFL. See you there!

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Howd the tourney turn out?


----------

